# Road to Whistler



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2009)

The 70 miles of road from north vancouver to Whistler has been under construction for many years. It really needed a significant upgrade. We drove it today and Boy did they do a good job!! The road is still not perfect but for a 70 mile road along a steep waterfront and then up a mountain they did a great job.


----------



## KevJan (Aug 31, 2009)

We drove that road last month and were in awe at the scenery!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 31, 2009)

You should strongly consider the Whistler Mountaineer. You get views that are impossible from the road.  We did just fine without a car in Whistler.  The shuttles are great and so are the walks.


----------



## dude-luv (Sep 3, 2009)

*World Class Scenery*

Just drove the Sea to Sky highway today.  Some construction still going on and a few delays.  Great improvements though.  The scenery is awe inspiring on a good day.  Sometimes you forget how good your back yard is.


----------



## eal (Sep 4, 2009)

*It was a dark and stormy night...*

Well, not really stormy, but foggy.  We drove from Vancouver to Whistler last night on the new highway.  Great passing lanes, and lots of them.  There are still pockets of construction but the improvements are amazing - the worst is actually right in south Whistler, hopefully they will be done soon!


----------

